# Tour of Britain 2012



## AndyRM (3 Sep 2012)

Apologies if this has already been brought up, but my quick search didn't yield any results.

I'm looking forward to it this year, mostly because it's the first time I'll ever have gone to see a professional race. Disappointed that the North East was omitted, but I'm taking the train over to see the beginning of the Carlisle stage next Wednesday with my wife.. 

My question is more about spectating than anything else: are there any sort of 'rules'? As I understand it, they set off fairly close to the station, so can we just rock up and stand where we want? And do you have to pay for the privilege? I am guessing the answers are 'Yes' and 'No', but any advice would be much appreciated!


----------



## festival (3 Sep 2012)

Yes, sort of and No.
These days most pro races will have an area barriered off, maybe the whole street.
There will be a stage where the riders come to sign on before the race, close to the start line.
The team cars etc will be parked in side streets where the riders will wait until the start so have a good wander around rather than wait at the barriers.


----------



## johnr (4 Sep 2012)

Isn't there a rule about wearing stick on Wiggo side burns this year?


----------



## Boon 51 (4 Sep 2012)

So what's the technical gen... How manys days and how long is it..


----------



## AndyRM (4 Sep 2012)

johnr said:


> Isn't there a rule about wearing stick on Wiggo side burns this year?


 
Aye. Don't.

Boon - here's the website with all you need to know: http://www.tourofbritain.com/

Starts on Sunday.


----------



## thom (6 Sep 2012)

Apparently to be broadcast live on ITV4 daily !!!


----------



## AndyRM (6 Sep 2012)

Excellent news!


----------



## Lancj1 (8 Sep 2012)

Delighted that stage two on Monday is in my neck of the woods. The finish is in Knowsley Safari Park - a mile from my front door - and the race covers a number of B roads out in the sticks. I have my eye on a section over a narrow railway bridge adjacent to a pub beer garden. Its a little bit further away from home but the pre and apres race will be fun. Just deciding whether to dress up as a duck or something ..... with sideburns


----------



## Wester (8 Sep 2012)

I am wondering how big the crowds watching the tour are going to be . my guess is they will be big or very big


----------



## Rob3rt (8 Sep 2012)

Riding out to Chelford on Monday to watch Stage 2. May also be heading out to Stage 5 on Thursday.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (8 Sep 2012)

The Tour starts about 300 metres from my front door


----------



## Hacienda71 (8 Sep 2012)

I'm going to be cycling over to Gun Hill on the Thursday and will probably try to see it on Monday as well. Not sure if to just see them North of Macc or to cycle over to see the sprint at the Edgerton Arms at Chelford.


----------



## jdtate101 (8 Sep 2012)

I'll be camping out near Cannock Chase with my camera on Thursday to see the boys, praying for good weather!!!


----------



## bobcat (8 Sep 2012)

I'll be cycling up from Sussex for the last stage in Surrey if anyone fancies keeping me company.


----------



## mattobrien (9 Sep 2012)

The tour has been kind enough to plan their route to run past the top of my road so it would seem a shame not to take Mrs O and the two mini O's to watch them zoom round.

That said they clearly need a little map reading advice, Ipswich to Norwich is 50 miles at worst, so making it 120 miles just assumes they'll all get lost, lots!


----------



## Booyaa (9 Sep 2012)

I was planning on going to the stage in Scotland, with logistics now becoming a problem it is looking likely I will miss it.


----------



## Hacienda71 (9 Sep 2012)

User3094 said:


> Me too! (Gun Hill). I'll wear a pink carnation


 
Pink doesn't go with a blue Ribble


----------



## Peteaud (9 Sep 2012)

Going to pop over to Devon (are you reading this Somerset CC) to watch it go through Dartmoor.


----------



## compo (9 Sep 2012)

I just looked on TV and it says "Live coverage" of stage one starting at 1345. Looking at our clock I thought we could go and see that at Thorpeness or Leiston. Got my wife excited as she is on Cav's facebook fan page and is quite getting into this cycling lark. I thought I ought to just check estimated times on the Tour website and realised it is not live coverage of the start so no chance of getting to see them. Maybe Guildford next week.


----------



## mattobrien (9 Sep 2012)

Cav was dead last when they went by. Guessing he had stopped to chat to all his fans at the start.

Did make for an easy spot and pictures.


----------



## srw (9 Sep 2012)

Andrew_Culture said:


> The Tour starts about 300 metres from my front door


And finishes 300 metres from mine.


----------



## mattobrien (9 Sep 2012)




----------



## Saluki (9 Sep 2012)

We are just about to cycle along to Colton, just up the road from us. Maybe even to the Royal Norfolk Showground and watch the end of the race. We both did the challenge ride yesterday and hubby is not feeling motivated to get on his bike right now. I am off to nag at him a bit.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (9 Sep 2012)

srw said:


> And finishes 300 metres from mine.



Yay!

I enjoyed seeing the peloton amble past a couple hundred yards after the start, and it made a nice change to have camera helicopters over my neighborhood instead of the usual police helicopter.


----------



## Get In The Van (9 Sep 2012)

Andrew_Culture said:


> Yay!
> 
> I enjoyed seeing the peloton amble past a couple hundred yards after the start, and it made a nice change to have *camera helicopters over my neighborhood instead of the usual police helicopter*.


 
Is there something you're not telling us? international diamond thief per chance?


----------



## Andrew_Culture (9 Sep 2012)

Get In The Van said:


> Is there something you're not telling us? international diamond thief per chance?



Shhh!


----------



## Lee_M (9 Sep 2012)

Well itv4 have just said they are cycling just over 2000 km today!


----------



## festival (9 Sep 2012)

Thank God Mr Phil "Lance is innocent" Liggett is not commentating on ITV!


----------



## endoman (9 Sep 2012)

Couldn't stomach Hugh Porter on the Olympic coverage, he's not a deal better here. At least it's not Liggett. Far prefer Eurosport's people. Looking forward to riding out and watching tomorrow.


----------



## Noodley (9 Sep 2012)

Ouch, that looked like it's gonna smart a bit!

Porter just shouts out any old shite into the microphone, thankfully there is usually someone there with him to tell us what is actually happening...


----------



## festival (9 Sep 2012)

Typical, If there is a crash and T. Farrer is in the race its a fair bet he is involved.
He's a farking menace.


----------



## beastie (9 Sep 2012)

Can't blame Ferrar, from the head on shot it's not clear who caused what.


----------



## dragon72 (9 Sep 2012)

Hamilton?? The conspiracy just gets worse and worse!


----------



## beastie (9 Sep 2012)

Very droll


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (9 Sep 2012)

Too many cyclists bouncing off the verges today for my liking.

Impressive crowds. Ok, I know it's a sunny Saturday but impressive all the same. Not many roadside cyclists in evidence though.


----------



## festival (9 Sep 2012)

dragon72 said:


> Hamilton?? The conspiracy just gets worse and worse!


Oops my mistake!


----------



## Saluki (9 Sep 2012)

I pedaled down to Barnham Broom Golf Course and sat on the corner where the riders were to turn towards Colton. Its only a 3 mile ride from home (quite long enough after yesterday).
Got a couple of nice pics.






and a slightly out of focus





Lots of people on that corner. The peleton slowed a bit for that corner, but not much.


----------



## Chris-H (9 Sep 2012)

couple of great pics there


----------



## Chuffy (9 Sep 2012)

festival said:


> Typical, If there is a crash and T. Farrer is in the race its a fair bet he is involved.
> He's a f***ing menace.


Pretty sure he'll be a convenient scapegoat for Cav, but from the head on shots it looks like Cav loses his front wheel and then takes out everyone else. The Garmins hit him and start to go down quite a while after Cav goes horizontal.


----------



## Rezillo (9 Sep 2012)

Thorpeness today. GordonB's picnic site just out of shot.

John


----------



## festival (9 Sep 2012)

Chuffy said:


> Pretty sure he'll be a convenient scapegoat for Cav, but from the head on shots it looks like Cav loses his front wheel and then takes out everyone else. The Garmins hit him and start to go down quite a while after Cav goes horizontal.


 
I know I am jumping the gun but are you aware of how many times Farrer has fallen off and taken other riders out during the last couple of seasons?
He has a reputation for it.


----------



## Chuffy (9 Sep 2012)

festival said:


> I know I am jumping the gun but are you aware of how many times Farrer has fallen off and taken other riders out during the last couple of seasons?
> He has a reputation for it.


Yes. But I'm also aware of how *nothing* is ever Cav's fault and if Farrar is involved (taken down by Cav so far as the replays showed) then he's just going to be blamed regardless.


----------



## Noodley (9 Sep 2012)

Chuffy said:


> Pretty sure he'll be a convenient scapegoat for Cav, but from the head on shots it looks like Cav loses his front wheel and then takes out everyone else. The Garmins hit him and start to go down quite a while after Cav goes horizontal.


 
That's how it looked to me when I saw it.

...but there seemed to be much discussion about someone behind him or to the side of him being at fault. And given that Farrar was on his arse as well, I think it was just assumed that he would be worth blaming given his history of falling down.


----------



## outlash (9 Sep 2012)

> Thorpeness today. GordonB's picnic site just out of shot.


 
If that shot was about two feet to the right, me and my two boys would be in it! L'missus was about 15 feet up taking footage on her tablet. Great day out, watched the race go through then over to the beach for some lunch & fun .


Tony.


----------



## moxey (9 Sep 2012)

Some great photo's. I'm looking forward to seeing some more as the race goes on and hoping to get some myself on Wednesday


----------



## endoman (9 Sep 2012)

Cav does seem pretty good at falling off though. ie does it quite a bit yet doesn't get major injuries.


----------



## Rezillo (9 Sep 2012)

outlash said:


> If that shot was about two feet to the right, me and my two boys would be in it! L'missus was about 15 feet up taking footage on her tablet. Great day out, watched the race go through then over to the beach for some lunch & fun .
> 
> Tony.


 
Same here! Tablet-wielding snapper in attached. I think we were right next to you but I hopped over the road to take some shots.

John


----------



## Nearly there (9 Sep 2012)

Looking forward to Carlisle on wednesday I want to watch from shap fell but the wife says no she wants to see cav up close,I said you'll see cav up close its a hill


----------



## Flying_Monkey (9 Sep 2012)

I was just pleased to see my old clubmate, Peter Hawkins, get 5th today. He's had a really good year this year, in what's really his first proper pro season (he was ill for a couple of years).


----------



## thom (9 Sep 2012)

endoman said:


> Cav does seem pretty good at falling off though. ie does it quite a bit yet doesn't get major injuries.


Yeah, I think its part of the job description for a sprinter.
I certainly wouldn't have the bottle for falling off at 50mph wearing lycra !


----------



## LegsRsore (9 Sep 2012)

I'll see what photos I can get at Knowsley tomorrow.


----------



## Nearly there (9 Sep 2012)

They should go through the Lion enclosure all those who make it through get bonus points


----------



## LegsRsore (9 Sep 2012)

Lol or the monkeys. Rider with a bike and two wheels at the end wins!


----------



## Nearly there (9 Sep 2012)

LegsRsore said:


> Lol or the monkeys. Rider with a bike and two wheels at the end wins!


oh didn't realise it went through Liverpool


----------



## LegsRsore (9 Sep 2012)

-1


----------



## outlash (9 Sep 2012)

> Same here! Tablet-wielding snapper in attached. I think we were right next to you but I hopped over the road to take some shots.


 
Aha! You can just make out my balding pate behing the guy in the light blue shirt. I had a Sky blue t-shirt on with the pacman ghosts on. Magic. 

Just watched the last 15 mins or so of the highlights, fair few fallers there. Cav went down like a sack of spuds.


Tony.


----------



## Paul_L (9 Sep 2012)

Looking forward to tomorrow. Heading down to Ashbourne in the morning and then planning on riding to the top of the Morridge climb to see the race.


----------



## AbercynonGaz (9 Sep 2012)

I live 4 miles from Caerphilly so guess where I will be on friday 
Someone please tell Porter how to pronounce Ivan!!!!


----------



## Monsieur Remings (9 Sep 2012)

The last 2-3 km or so were gagging for a crash...riders not following their line being prodded and poked and remonstrated to, left, right and centre...and then it happened. It did look as if Cav could have been responsible but who knows?

My prediction: Lance Armstrong .


----------



## beastie (10 Sep 2012)

User3094 said:


> Is it me or was the ITV4 coverage just dire? No post race interviews, no analysis, no pretty touristy bits like you get with the TdF. And Rob Hayles just sounds suicidal.



You don't even mention HP


----------



## Rob3rt (10 Sep 2012)

Just about to set off out to meet the club to ride over to the sprint point in Chelford! Hoping the weather holds out, looks pretty grim!


----------



## LegsRsore (10 Sep 2012)

Getting busy


----------



## threebikesmcginty (10 Sep 2012)

Vibrant and cosmopolitan Ilkeston welcomes the tour...


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (10 Sep 2012)

User3094 said:


> Is it me or was the ITV4 coverage just dire? No post race interviews, no analysis, no pretty touristy bits like you get with the TdF. And Rob Hayles just sounds suicidal.



No it's not you,it is dire.

Take yesterdays stage,after the crash involving cavendish,wiggins was leading,next shot was the sprint for the finish.

Nothing again mentioned about wiggins until after the race when they said he finished 24th after crashing and they didn't show it.......poor.


----------



## thom (10 Sep 2012)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> Take yesterdays stage,after the crash involving cavendish,wiggins was leading,next shot was the sprint for the finish.
> 
> Nothing again mentioned about wiggins until after the race when they said he finished 24th after crashing and they didn't show it.......poor.


I haven't seen the coverage yet but if you mean they should focus on Cav and Wiggo to the exclusion of the actual competetion then I'd disagree. Wiggo is to work as a domestique in this one - if he crashes, no big deal provided he isn't injured and watching riders crash or it's aftermath is not something I enjoy.

I can well imagine the coverage is suboptimal and underprepared though as ITV4 seem only to have secured the broadcasting a week ago. I wonder why it was such a last minute arrangement ?


----------



## just jim (10 Sep 2012)

Managed to catch it today. Some very british looking cones along the route, which in pro -cycling terms looked a bit "bumpy-into" and Porter growling away like a.. well a growly man. Growl!


----------



## thom (10 Sep 2012)

User3094 said:


> Taken a couple of hours ago (not by me)....
> 
> View attachment 12537


Nice compitetitive action shot... ;-)


----------



## Hacienda71 (10 Sep 2012)

I took loads more, having a motor wind on the camera was useful.....


----------



## Kiwiavenger (10 Sep 2012)

anyone know where i can find live text updates? my usual BBC/Eurosport mix isnt playing ball!!!


----------



## trampyjoe (10 Sep 2012)

Kiwiavenger said:


> anyone know where i can find live text updates? my usual BBC/Eurosport mix isnt playing ball!!!


British cycling has a live feed, but it's just a twitter feed from what I could see.


----------



## Cyclist33 (10 Sep 2012)

User3094 said:


> Taken a couple of hours ago (not by me)....
> 
> View attachment 12537


 
or, lots of unidentified blurry cyclists, some cloud and a weird bloke on the verge!


----------



## Cyclist33 (10 Sep 2012)

Hacienda71 said:


> I took loads more, having a motor wind on the camera was useful.....


 
Alas, that I can't see these on the screen! (Can see all the other posts.)


----------



## Rob3rt (10 Sep 2012)

All we got was a non-contested sprint and Cav picking his nose!

Nice 40 mile group trundle though.


----------



## dellzeqq (10 Sep 2012)

User3094 said:


> Is it me or was the ITV4 coverage just dire? No post race interviews, no analysis, no pretty touristy bits like you get with the TdF. And Rob Hayles just sounds suicidal.


it's beyond dire. It just shouldn't be happening. Jill Douglas knows nothing and treats the whole thing like some Wiggo/Cav parade, Hugh Porter rambles, Rob Hayles has the kind of voice that would turn Paradise Lost in to a risk assessment and the other guy is neither here nor there. And there's no timings. It's complete rubbish.

Worse - it was always going to happen - Century TV, who produce this farrago must have seen the complete Horlicks the BBC made of the Olympic Road Race and should have pressed 'panic' - but, no, they hired pretty much the same team, substituting Hayles for Chris Boardman who, one supposes, thought 'never again'.

Her Nibs, who, after all, knows a thing or two, looked at it in amazement and could say no more than 'somebody's going to get sacked for this'.


----------



## dellzeqq (10 Sep 2012)

taken at Reydon


----------



## Strathlubnaig (10 Sep 2012)

I see Cavendish'es tactic, crash and/or lose the sprints so that his value drops a wee bitty and it's easier to get bought out his contract, then go full gas again with Team Whoever, clever guy.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (10 Sep 2012)

Strathlubnaig said:


> I see Cavendish'es tactic, crash and/or lose the sprints so that his value drops a wee bitty and it's easier to get bought out his contract, then go full gas again with Team Whoever, clever guy.


 
That's just silly. He's hardly going to have anyone thinking, 'That Cavendish, what's he ever done?' at this stage... his value is ensured by years of top results and many years still ahead of him, not by a couple of bad finishes.


----------



## iLB (10 Sep 2012)

Thought that Ned Boulting was slicker than a conti gp4000 at the end of todays stage, at least by comparison to Jill yesterday.


----------



## albion (10 Sep 2012)

Cycling rapidly arriving on terrestrial TV is a cause for celebration.

I did not expect Eurosport Sky Mafiosi to arrive.
Give it and us a break.


----------



## dellzeqq (10 Sep 2012)




----------



## oldfatfool (10 Sep 2012)

dellzeqq said:


>


Nah your thumb is still in the way second time as well


----------



## dellzeqq (10 Sep 2012)

well...........they're not my snaps. I wish they were.

I was in the pub after the race went by, and this chap saw my 'ciclismo' t-shirt and asked me who the chap on the right was.




Well..........even Century TV could get that one right!

I was impressed, because I'd simply failed to spot Wiggins in the crowd. He asked me if I would like the snaps, I said yes, and he e-mailed 41 photographs to me.


----------



## Paul_L (10 Sep 2012)

We headed down from Yorkshire to the Peaks. Parked up near Longnor and cycled into Warslow to pick up the route. Climbed to the top of the Morridge climb. Took advantage of the free coffee courtesy of the Rapha coffee van. Then cycled back down to the steepest section of approx 12% where my mate took this photo.


----------



## Lancj1 (10 Sep 2012)

We watched at the Junction pub in Rainford. Some practice shots of earlier cyclists coming through on a ride made me realise I wouldn't get anything decent so I just took a video on the phone.

The race was over in a flash. Great fun in the pub watching the finish on a big screen. What impressed me was the scale of it - the cavalcade pre and post the riders that you don't see on the telly - I mean was there a police motorcycle available anywhere else in the country ?

My bit of St Helens swamped by cyclists as the Safari Park emptied - amazing.

Loved the experience


----------



## Flying_Monkey (10 Sep 2012)

My old clubmate Pete was 13th today and is now 10th overall (he's the one you can see face-on off Cav's left shoulder in the first pic on this page, in the IG-Sigma Sport get-up). I am so happy for him. He had a great Ras this year too, and he was 4th in the UK Premier Calendar series. I wonder if, at 26, it's too late for him to be picked up by a Pro-Conti team...


----------



## thom (10 Sep 2012)

I have to agree with the dissenters of Hugh Porter. He is indeed a bit disappointing, particularly in reading the finale of a sprint. There is a difference between being caught napping and letting the others through to lead you out to the line. Cav did fluff his lines on the line but he clearly decided follow the others to the line and not to take it up from Luke Rowe.


----------



## Get In The Van (10 Sep 2012)

Enjoyed it so far, off to Dumfries tomorrow, however my only gripe....the leaders jersey, if its going to be gold make it gold, not some wishy washy version, Gold Lame is what i'm thinking!




Porter get it sorted!


----------



## Strathlubnaig (10 Sep 2012)

Flying_Monkey said:


> That's just silly. He's hardly going to have anyone thinking, 'That Cavendish, what's he ever done?' at this stage... his value is ensured by years of top results and many years still ahead of him, not by a couple of bad finishes.


wee sense of humour failure there big guy ?


----------



## lyn1 (10 Sep 2012)

Flying_Monkey said:


> My old clubmate Pete was 13th today and is now 10th overall (he's the one you can see face-on off Cav's left shoulder in the first pic on this page, in the IG-Sigma Sport get-up). I am so happy for him. He had a great Ras this year too, and he was 4th in the UK Premier Calendar series. I wonder if, at 26, it's too late for him to be picked up by a Pro-Conti team...


 
I do not think its an age issue, more about performance in the right quality of races. The RAS is barely Premier Calendar standard nowadays and the Premiers would be significantly weaker but for Endura.

Riders who are in British registered UCI teams yet spend virtually all their season riding British non UCI races are on a hiding to nothing, no matter how well they perform, because they do not get sufficient exposure to the higher level UCI races that could showcase them.


----------



## WychwoodTrev (10 Sep 2012)

I have been to the first two stages and am at a B&B in Kendal ready to rock up to Bonny Scotland first thing in the morning.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (10 Sep 2012)

Strathlubnaig said:


> wee sense of humour failure there big guy ?


 
Sorry, just basing my response on the quality of your previous posts.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (10 Sep 2012)

lyn1 said:


> Riders who are in British registered UCI teams yet spend virtually all their season riding British non UCI races are on a hiding to nothing, no matter how well they perform, because they do not get sufficient exposure to the higher level UCI races that could showcase them.


 
I agree but I would hope with the success of Sky at the highest levels that this might start to change. Endura's folding at the end of this season doesn't make me hopeful though...


----------



## Crosstrailer (10 Sep 2012)

Loving watching this each day, off to Surrey on Sunday for my first ever event and cannot wait


----------



## Trail Child (10 Sep 2012)

Finally I was able to watch a stage of the ToB here in Canada! It wasn't to be found anywhere on satellite yesterday due to all the (North American) football games. I was surprised at some of the traffic still parked on the side of the roads though (I'm thinking of a bus that was parked on the side of the road that the cyclists had to go around in the last 10 km). What were the rules about that?


----------



## zimzum42 (10 Sep 2012)

Trail Child said:


> (I'm thinking of a bus that was parked on the side of the road that the cyclists had to go around in the last 10 km). What were the rules about that?


Riders get to board at OAP rates, but cannot claim any bonus points won whilst on the bus


----------



## Psyklon (10 Sep 2012)

Top day at Knowsley Safari Park today for the finish! Shook hands with Brad and had my pic took with Nigel Mansell!


----------



## frayBentos59 (11 Sep 2012)

Brilliant day! Plus a free tour around the park


----------



## bluemint (11 Sep 2012)

here's my view of Stage 2 finish. I can just about identify Wiggo by a yellow smudge of his sunglasses on a frame by frame analysis.



The elephants really got excited and joined in the noise as the race came through.


----------



## paulw77 (11 Sep 2012)

Does anyone know what time Wednesday's stage is starting ?


----------



## paulw77 (11 Sep 2012)

It's ok I found out - 11am


----------



## Lancj1 (11 Sep 2012)

Liverpool Echo coverage today 

*http://tinyurl.com/cdc4mag*


----------



## Hacienda71 (11 Sep 2012)

If you are interested here is Tom Moses Strava ride from yesterdays stage.


----------



## mip (11 Sep 2012)

A question from a newbie to bike racing.

What sort of riders are suited to the ToB (GC)? As a relatively short stage race with relatively few big hills is this a race that could favour an all rounder who can sprint to collect the time bonuses but also get up the hills at the head of the field? With regards to Wiggins, for him the race has too few hills and no time trials, also, the time bonuses go against him?


----------



## Nearly there (11 Sep 2012)

http://www.teamsky.com/article/0,,17546_8050607,00+en-USS_01DBC.html 
pop in for a pint


----------



## rich p (11 Sep 2012)

Pissing down at the moment - anyone giving odds on Cav ending up on the deck?


----------



## rich p (11 Sep 2012)

Great sprint by Cav - made it look very easy after a good lead-out by Luke Rowe.


----------



## thom (11 Sep 2012)

rich p said:


> Great sprint by Cav - made it look very easy after a good lead-out by Luke Rowe.


Yeah he was well set up and there was no competition in the end


----------



## raindog (11 Sep 2012)

Can't believe nobody crashed on that last corner.


----------



## LosingFocus (11 Sep 2012)

5year old giving me pressure to go to the final stage on Sunday.

Oh, if I have to....


----------



## Flying_Monkey (11 Sep 2012)

And I am going to keep mentioning him, but that's only because he has been making a good showing of himself every day so far - it was great to see Peter Hawkins in a two-man break that lasted almost all day + [edit] he got a 5kg cheese for being the most aggressive rider of the day. I guess he won't be eating that during the race.


----------



## Mike Tivnen (11 Sep 2012)

As a novice watcher I chose poor viewing points for the Olympic Road Races; after waiting ages we saw the riders whizz through quicker than I could identify them. I'd appreciate any thoughts on where to view on Sunday. It strikes me there are 3 options: Guildford; the sprint finishes; the hills. Guildford presumably has the bonus that we'd see them twice but I'm assuming it and the sprint finish lines will be packed out?


----------



## Slaav (11 Sep 2012)

Mike Tivnen said:


> As a novice watcher I chose poor viewing points for the Olympic Road Races; after waiting ages we saw the riders whizz through quicker than I could identify them. I'd appreciate any thoughts on where to view on Sunday. It strikes me there are 3 options: Guildford; the sprint finishes; the hills. Guildford presumably has the bonus that we'd see them twice but I'm assuming it and the sprint finish lines will be packed out?


 
Am I right in thinking that we 'should' now have Cav with three stage wins if things had gone accoridng to plan?


----------



## raindog (11 Sep 2012)

Slaav said:


> Am I right in thinking that we 'should' now have Cav with three stage wins if things had gone accoridng to plan?


One of the beautiful things about sprinting is that things don't always go according to plan.


----------



## Lancj1 (11 Sep 2012)

Fro what I have seen Wiggins could have won all three sections had he seen fit ? Seems the world goes barmy when team orders come up in F1 but after a summer of watching bikes it seems a very organised, even pre arranged, sport. Enjoyable but SWMBO is no longer watching saying its all a big fix....


----------



## LegsRsore (11 Sep 2012)

bluemint said:


> here's my view of Stage 2 finish. I can just about identify Wiggo by a yellow smudge of his sunglasses on a frame by frame analysis.
> 
> 
> 
> The elephants really got excited and joined in the noise as the race came through.




From that camera angle it's clear that I was stood almost behind you!


----------



## Strathlubnaig (11 Sep 2012)

I went down south to catch the start of the stage at Jed today. Last year I went to the Megget summit, so decided to see things a bit closer this year, it was really good to wander the team bus area and get close up to the bikes and the riders, and chapeau to Wiggins at the short loop around town after the start, he knew folks had come to see him and he hung off the back of the peloton on the high street loop rather than blend in with the crowd, so everyone gave him a good shout out.
Got a few decent snaps, I will post a link later, here is a starter anyway.
Good win for Cavendish too.
Had a wee 50 odd km ride after too.


----------



## Rob3rt (11 Sep 2012)

Heading out to Thursday's stage with the club (went to Monday's stage too), will be watching from Gun Hill! Will help to get an extra 50 brisk miles in too


----------



## Get In The Van (11 Sep 2012)

Just back in from Dumfries, had a great time, seeing Cav in full flight was something else.
organisation was great as well, plus a free banana. drooled over some of the Focus bikes the local shop had for sale.
will watch the highlights on in a bit, see if i can see myself on the finish line straight


----------



## Noodley (11 Sep 2012)

Hugh Porter is a havering twat


edit - he has just admitted so himself


----------



## Black Cat (11 Sep 2012)

Trip up to Hawick this morning, then straight down to Dumfries for the last sprint of the day and the finish.
Got a good spot at the 150m marker.


----------



## rualexander (11 Sep 2012)

A few pics from Stage 3 today at Berrybush summit :


----------



## Strathlubnaig (11 Sep 2012)

I just stuck some pics before the start in Jedburgh on picasa if anyone fancys a shufti
https://picasaweb.google.com/110356932547536550007/TourOfBritainJedburgh


----------



## Keenbfb (12 Sep 2012)

My stage 3 pic's I managed to get to both the start and finish.
Bradley on the way to the start.





Cav on his way to the start.





And their off.





I was surprised how close you get to them. 





Cav on his first pass through the finishing line.





This is what I'd come to see Cav crossing the line first.





And the presentations begin.





And for the benefit of Flying_Monkey 
Peter Hawkins receiving the Combativity Award


----------



## Strathlubnaig (12 Sep 2012)

I sure hope Hawkins enjoys being the 'big cheese' !


----------



## Smokin Joe (12 Sep 2012)

Boring race. It needs re-routing to stop being a series of bunch sprints.


----------



## Nearly there (12 Sep 2012)




----------



## Nearly there (12 Sep 2012)




----------



## thom (12 Sep 2012)

Ooh, some cross wind action


----------



## thom (12 Sep 2012)

Cav gets it again and with the time bonus he'll likely be in the lead and not be wearing the World Champs jersey tomorrow. Interesting tactic at the finish - he dropped off Luke Rowe's wheel, presumably to give him a chance to take the win and lead of the race but as Rowe was chased down, Cav nipped through for the stage win on the line.
It's funny they have so much control to be able to play around like that.


----------



## zimzum42 (12 Sep 2012)

ITV4 commentators totally lost it on that sprint. The director totally titted it up too. Porter couldn't even manage to do it right during the replays


----------



## zimzum42 (12 Sep 2012)

The anchor guy is murdering it too. Probably because he has the director in his ear, weeping uncontrollably


----------



## thom (12 Sep 2012)

Hugh Porter, what hasn't been said already about how tired his commentary is ?
I quite like Ned Boulting though - he doesn't profess to be an expert but does ok at continuity and bringing in the expert opinion.


----------



## LosingFocus (12 Sep 2012)

Question: can Cav _choose_ top wear his WC jersey rather than the GC jersey tomorrow?

Or is there a way he can combine both? WC rainbow on the gold? WC jersey with gold shorts, helmet etc?


----------



## Davehateshills (12 Sep 2012)

Had a trip out to watch the tour go over the top of Shap earlier today. It was very wet and very cold however there was a good crowd and spirits were high! I managed to snap a couple of pics on my mobile phone:

The Leaders come over the top.





And the rest:


----------



## iLB (12 Sep 2012)

Thanks to everyone contributing photos to this thread.


----------



## dellzeqq (12 Sep 2012)

zimzum42 said:


> ITV4 commentators totally lost it on that sprint. The director totally titted it up too. Porter couldn't even manage to do it right during the replays


don't act surprised.....


----------



## thom (12 Sep 2012)

Cav pays tribute to Wiggo's local nous


----------



## Ajay (12 Sep 2012)

I would've posted pics from the top of the 3rd KOM "climb" at Quernmore (pronounced Kwormer btw Porter), but I managed to kill my camera in the torrential rain, this was the best I could do before it died - is there a prize for crappiest photo?? Anyway, great to see the boys racing on "my" roads, and getting a proper soaking in the Lankysher late summer.

Orica and Sky chasing down the break, Sir Bradley went by so close I could've stroked his sids!


----------



## tug benson (12 Sep 2012)

Anywhere on line that i can watch the highlights of the race, or even cav`s sprint at the end?


----------



## Scoosh (12 Sep 2012)

Here ?


----------



## tigger (12 Sep 2012)

Rob3rt said:


> Heading out to Thursday's stage with the club (went to Monday's stage too), will be watching from Gun Hill! Will help to get an extra 50 brisk miles in too



Me too!


----------



## Monsieur Remings (12 Sep 2012)

So it was Mark Cavendish who took it '...right on the line' by about 3 to 4 bike lengths.

Forgetting the commentary, that pace was incredible along the front, looked around 40mph +. Unbelievable stuff.


----------



## thom (12 Sep 2012)

Monsieur Remings said:


> Forgetting the commentary, that pace was incredible along the front, looked around 40mph +. Unbelievable stuff.


Yeah, tailwind apparently but on those damp roads its implausible
edit : implausible not the right word, bonkers more appropriate


----------



## paulw77 (12 Sep 2012)

A few photos from today's stage :


----------



## Andrew_Culture (12 Sep 2012)

iLB said:


> Thanks to everyone contributing photos to this thread.



This


----------



## Andrew_Culture (12 Sep 2012)

Does anyone else really enjoy that Skoda support car advert?


----------



## mike chappell (12 Sep 2012)

Yeah it's great...It's the only way to treat a Skoda


----------



## doctornige (13 Sep 2012)

Hi, I am thinking of heading over to Gun Hill later. Can anyone tell me how long before the race comes through that the road is closed? Thinking of trying to park near the reservoir and walk up. Thanks.


----------



## rich p (13 Sep 2012)

This is taking the piss. Wiggo is riding back down the course to find Cavendish and just riding alongside just chatting.


----------



## Peter Armstrong (13 Sep 2012)

Why is wiggo and Cav right at the back right now stage 5? Anyone else watching it live?


----------



## Peter Armstrong (13 Sep 2012)

What are they doing?


----------



## rich p (13 Sep 2012)

Sky have screwed up but it looked like they didn't give a stuff. Wiggo and Rowe gave up in a futile wait for Cav leaving Knees as their only rider in the front. I'm not sure where Rowe is now.
Hugh P has 3 times got Knees wrong calling him Rowe and Eisel FFS


----------



## Peter Armstrong (13 Sep 2012)

How did they screw up, sorry im fairly new to this and I have no audio while watching.


----------



## rich p (13 Sep 2012)

Wiggins and Rowe stopped and waited for Cav instead of staying with the lead group. They're now over 5 minutes behind


----------



## rich p (13 Sep 2012)

JTL looking good


----------



## Peter Armstrong (13 Sep 2012)

Ow right, I saw Cav at the back of the Peloton earlier, he must have dropped back and not realised the front pushing on. Bit amateur
 Like how Im pretending I know what im on about?


----------



## thom (13 Sep 2012)

JTL is going to SKY next year innit ? Funny how he managed to be in the front group yesterday as the wind split the peleton and he continued helping SKY push the pace.
I am surprised about Luke Rowe not being up there though.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (13 Sep 2012)

rich p said:


> JTL looking good


 
Isn't he? I've been watching him since he was 12, you know...


----------



## Peter Armstrong (13 Sep 2012)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Isn't he? I've been watching him since he was 12, you know...


 
since 12, bit worrying?


----------



## Peter Armstrong (13 Sep 2012)

8 mins this is sad


----------



## rich p (13 Sep 2012)

He's clearly the best climber but nothing is long enough today for him to get clear


----------



## Flying_Monkey (13 Sep 2012)

Peter Armstrong said:


> since 12, bit worrying?


 
In-joke, Peter. rich p knows what I'm taking about!


----------



## Flying_Monkey (13 Sep 2012)

But I think JTL & co. can stay away today.


----------



## Nearly there (13 Sep 2012)

Is Cav really that far off the pace today or does he want his stripes back?


----------



## thom (13 Sep 2012)

Nearly there said:


> Is Cav really that far off the pace today or does he want his stripes back?


I think he'll be quite happy to get them back.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (13 Sep 2012)

de Maar is absolutely burying himself.


----------



## Nearly there (13 Sep 2012)

It's a bit rubbish from Sky today how often does Wiggins hang back?Knee's keeps looking back probably wondering where his team have gone


----------



## Flying_Monkey (13 Sep 2012)

It's quite funny though because no-one is actually chasing de Maar. He could relax.


----------



## Peter Armstrong (13 Sep 2012)

Sky have been just shocking


----------



## Flying_Monkey (13 Sep 2012)

Quote of the day:

"You'd never see Ivan Basso with a big beard."


----------



## LosingFocus (13 Sep 2012)

That was a very enjoyable watch today.


----------



## thom (13 Sep 2012)

Peter Armstrong said:


> Sky have been just shocking


I dunno - not sure this race is more of a show your face thing for them.
They have 2 stage victories after all, likely with more to come.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (13 Sep 2012)

thom said:


> I dunno - not sure this race is more of a show your face thing for them.
> They have 2 stage victories after all, likely with more to come.


 
Exactly. Cavendish made it quite clear the other day that he wasn't here for the overall.


----------



## thom (13 Sep 2012)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Exactly. Cavendish made it quite clear the other day that he wasn't here for the overall.


In the post race press conference yesterday he also confirmed that they would have preferred if Luke Rowe had taken the win yesterday.


----------



## Davehateshills (13 Sep 2012)

thom said:


> I dunno - not sure this race is more of a show your face thing for them.
> They have 2 stage victories after all, likely with more to come.


 
3 stage victories I hear the Sky media man cry out at you!


----------



## Peter Armstrong (13 Sep 2012)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Exactly. Cavendish made it quite clear the other day that he wasn't here for the overall.


 
Well hes clearly shown that today


----------



## rich p (13 Sep 2012)

I agree that it looks like Sky are just showing themselves off but what they did today denies Luke Rowe and Knees a proper shot. To see Wiggins laughing and riding back down the course makes the race look second rate to me.


----------



## Peter Armstrong (13 Sep 2012)

That annoys me, They want bigger rides to come to the T.O.B and the british arnt realy going for it?


----------



## Davehateshills (13 Sep 2012)

rich p said:


> I agree that it looks like Sky are just showing themselves off but what they did today denies Luke Rowe and Knees a proper shot. To see Wiggins laughing and riding back down the course makes the race look second rate to me.


 
I though Sky made a statement saying that they are concentrating on GC in all events. On today's evidence that's clearly not the case, if they don't want to win the race then they should pack up their big posh bus and sod off!


----------



## Scoosh (13 Sep 2012)

HP said - 'Marc de Maar, the national champion from Carousel' 

Me to Mrs Scoosh - 'Carousel ? Did he say Carousel ? Where's that ?'
Mrs S - 'Yes, that's what he said. No idea ...'

Later, Ned Boulting says : 'Marc de Maar, from _Curacao_'

All is revealed ! 
Clearly, geography is not HP's strong point ... along with name pronunciation etc etc . Can't fault his passion for cycling, though. 

[I've been to Curacao - it's in the Netherlands Antilles, West Indies]


----------



## thom (13 Sep 2012)

Scoosh said:


> Can't fault his passion for cycling, though.


just his optician


----------



## Speicher (13 Sep 2012)

Scoosh said:


> HP said - 'Marc de Maar, the national champion from Carousel'
> 
> Me to Mrs Scoosh - 'Carousel ? Did he say Carousel ? Where's that ?'
> Mrs S - 'Yes, that's what he said. No idea ...'
> ...


More usually called the Dutch Antilles?


----------



## Scoosh (13 Sep 2012)

thom said:


> just his optician


He should have gone to .....


----------



## Hacienda71 (13 Sep 2012)

A couple I took on Gun Hill.


----------



## doctornige (13 Sep 2012)

User3094 said:


> Wiggo a couple of hours ago.....
> 
> View attachment 12643


Oooh. I can see me in that photo! In the left-most group high on the bank on the left of the pic, there is a dude with a long lens and grey/orange arms. That's me. Regarding the gap, those around me thought that Cav must have had a mech and that Wiggo had waited for him. Turns out we were wrong.


----------



## doctornige (13 Sep 2012)

Some more Gun Hill pics


----------



## Muguruki (13 Sep 2012)

Is Curacao _still_ in the Dutch Antilles? I don't mean it has moved but now that it is an autonomous country.

Do you think that Alan Partridge was based on Hugh Porter?
"and there is a lovely aerial shot..........of a field"


----------



## jdtate101 (13 Sep 2012)

A few of mine, from just north of Cannock Chase:


----------



## Strathlubnaig (13 Sep 2012)

Garmin are having a decent race, and it is nice to see them giving a couple of the development guys (Morton, Von Hoff) some bigger race experience, and gain valuable UCI points too.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (13 Sep 2012)

Not great shots - taken somewhere around Rudyard - Biddulph Moor area after whatever had happened had happened.















EDIT: spelling mistake


----------



## tigger (13 Sep 2012)

Yes disappointing to see Sky weren't up the front at Gun Hill. Sounds like a mistake for Wiggo to drop back. I don't know where the lead group got split up - assuming it was on the Staffs Moorlands? - very tricky in the wind there. Great crowds in Gun Hill which was really good to see. Absolute nightmare getting off the hill though - too many damn bikes, cars and people!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (13 Sep 2012)

I know that at KOM 2 everything was still OK - 2 came through, then the one that had been dropped and then the entire peloton. By Rudyard area/Biddulph Moor area, it had broken up, the 2 in front had been caught, there was a larger breakaway group (maybe 15-20 riders at a guess), couple of loan rides/pairs and then the main body of the peloton. about 10 minutes later Wiggins & Cavendish, plus another (I didn't see clearly) came through.


----------



## doctornige (13 Sep 2012)

jdtate101 said:


> A few of mine, from just north of Cannock Chase:


 Very well taken.


----------



## jdtate101 (13 Sep 2012)

doctornige said:


> Very well taken.


 
Why thank you sir! Unfortunately I didn't get a good shot of Wiggo, as they went by so fast, I had trouble picking him out, but Cav in the yellow was easy to spot.


----------



## iLB (14 Sep 2012)

Lets hope Brad is going to use his new found GC "freedom" to take a stage win.


----------



## iLB (14 Sep 2012)

Scrap that, he's dropping out apparently.


----------



## LosingFocus (14 Sep 2012)

Wiggins has dropped out due to a "stomach bug", so reports TeamSky on twitter.


----------



## rich p (14 Sep 2012)

I bet Knees is chuffed about that


----------



## Crosstrailer (14 Sep 2012)

Gutted Wiggo has pulled out, taken the edge of my planned visit to Surrey on Sunday


----------



## Strathlubnaig (14 Sep 2012)

too bad, glad I watched them at Jed the other day then.


----------



## tigger (14 Sep 2012)

Like some other posters, I feel pretty cheated by Sky now I've seen the highlights of stage 5. First off we had Cav saying he'd rather relinquish the Gold Jersey for the Rainbow one - and so he did. Ok so we know he struggles on hills and those Staff Moorlands are tricky in the wind, but how do we know he made any genuine attempt to stay with the race after saying that? Then we have Wiggo drop back from the leading bunch for him. I know there were no race radios but surely any pro who has raced and trained that area would know that you cannot get a minute back from there wth big groups ahead of you (let alone 3-5 which it may have been at that point). So he should have pushed on, it was a really easy decision. And to cap it all Wiggo has now pulled out with a "stomach bug". I've got to be cynical about this and wonder if he just fancies a couple of extra days at home before the worlds?

Is this harsh or irrational?


----------



## GBC (14 Sep 2012)

tigger said:


> Like some other posters, I feel pretty cheated by Sky now I've seen the highlights of stage 5. First off we had Cav saying he'd rather relinquish the Gold Jersey for the Rainbow one - and so he did. Ok so we know he struggles on hills and those Staff Moorlands are tricky in the wind, but how do we know he made any genuine attempt to stay with the race after saying that? Then we have Wiggo drop back from the leading bunch for him. I know there were no race radios but surely any pro who has raced and trained that area would know that you cannot get a minute back from there wth big groups ahead of you (let alone 3-5 which it may have been at that point). So he should have pushed on, it was a really easy decision. And to cap it all Wiggo has now pulled out with a "stomach bug". I've got to be cynical about this and wonder if he just fancies a couple of extra days at home before the worlds?
> 
> Is this harsh or irrational?


 
Wholly agree with you tigger, some pretty unprofessional conduct going on here. Everyone knows that Cav struggles on hills, but to be last in what isn't exactly a world class field beggars belief. And why did Wiggins of all people have to be the one to go back for him?

I don't know if it was team instructions, but the whole episode is quite contemptuous of the fans who have spent time and money on going to support them.

Very disappointed!


----------



## Crosstrailer (14 Sep 2012)

Seemed to be right from the outset Sky were running Wiggo more of a thank you to the fans rather than to have any serious intentions.

I am not a huge fan of Cavendish, I don't profess to be a long term cycling fan like most of you guys on here but to my inexperienced eyes he seems as much as a liability to Sky tactically as he is an asset, or am I off the mark ?


----------



## Flying_Monkey (14 Sep 2012)

Blimey, this year he's won Romandie, the Dauphiné, the Tour de France and the Olympic Time Trial... what else do you want Wiggins to do?


----------



## iLB (14 Sep 2012)

GBC said:


> but the whole episode is quite contemptuous of the fans who have spent time and money on going to support them.
> 
> Very disappointed!


 
It's very good of you to be outraged on the behalf of others!


----------



## Get In The Van (14 Sep 2012)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Blimey, this year he's won Romandie, the Dauphiné, the Tour de France and the Olympic Time Trial... what else do you want Wiggins to do?


 
win the Tour of Britain


----------



## martint235 (14 Sep 2012)

It's the Tour of Britain for crying out loud. Wiggins and Cavendish wouldn't normally be expected to turn up at all. This is just their show off ride really but I'd imagine they want to be ready for the Worlds.

As for Cav being a liability, he's won 2 out of 5 stages, that's not too bad a return.


----------



## rich p (14 Sep 2012)

JTL climbing brilliantly again


----------



## thom (14 Sep 2012)

Get In The Van said:


> win the Tour of Britain


There are other good cyclists out there too, indeed good British cyclists, who might be a little peeved to think the spectators weren't interested in them at all.


----------



## iLB (14 Sep 2012)

rich p said:


> JTL climbing brilliantly again


 
He climbs like Froome out of the saddle


----------



## rich p (14 Sep 2012)

Josh Edmondson hasn't been on my radar but he's looking very good this week.


----------



## Crosstrailer (14 Sep 2012)

martint235 said:


> It's the Tour of Britain for crying out loud. Wiggins and Cavendish wouldn't normally be expected to turn up at all. This is just their show off ride really but I'd imagine they want to be ready for the Worlds.
> 
> As for Cav being a liability, he's won 2 out of 5 stages, that's not too bad a return.


 
Sky have set him up to win two, he has been woeful in the last two involving climbs. Has this damaged any chance any other Sky rider had in the GC is the question I am asking really, rather than just looking at the stage wins ?


----------



## tigger (14 Sep 2012)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Blimey, this year he's won Romandie, the Dauphiné, the Tour de France and the Olympic Time Trial... what else do you want Wiggins to do?


 
Race every race as he raced those... to win! More realistically in the ToB's case, show some respect and at least race!


----------



## rich p (14 Sep 2012)

this climb is JTL's big chance for GC


----------



## Hacienda71 (14 Sep 2012)

I kind of like seeing the domestic guys like Russ Downing and Kristian House taking it to the international superstars in the sprints and KOMs.
I was suprised to see Wiggins actually cycle back down the course to get Cav rather than just waiting for him to arrive (it wasn't shown on the highlights) I hadn't seen that happen before.


----------



## LosingFocus (14 Sep 2012)

I think JTL has won a few new fans today.


----------



## beastie (14 Sep 2012)

Get In The Van said:


> win the Tour of Britain



Chipper....

Though it's bad form to muck about like Wiggins yesterday.


----------



## Jon Baines (14 Sep 2012)

I cannot wait to see JTL at the Worlds


----------



## Flying_Monkey (14 Sep 2012)

JTL's race to lose now. Luke Rowe was up there today too - he's the one who's going to be most disappointed following Sky's tactical decisions the other day. He could have been competing with JTL for the overall.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (14 Sep 2012)

N00b questions, but what the hell is the GC?


----------



## Buddfox (14 Sep 2012)

Andrew_Culture said:


> N00b questions, but what the hell is the GC?


 
General Classification


----------



## Nearly there (14 Sep 2012)

Didn't I hear rob hayles say the other day JTL has already signed for Sky and has been training with them already when talking about the sky train on the run into Blackpool which JTL was in the middle of.


----------



## Jon Baines (14 Sep 2012)

Not been announced who hes signed for yet but its almost certainly Sky, he did train with them in Spain earlier in the season


----------



## thom (14 Sep 2012)

Nearly there said:


> Didn't I hear rob hayles say the other day JTL has already signed for Sky and has been training with them already when talking about the sky train on the run into Blackpool which JTL was in the middle of.


I didn't hear that particular comment but I think it makes sense both in the context of that finish and in so far as Sky seem pretty content for him to go on and win this one. Months ago Brailsford was reported to be interested in JTL, both for the WC and supposedly for Sky itself. If he were to get top 10 in WC next week I think you'd have to say he will have done pretty amazing this season.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (14 Sep 2012)

Buddfox said:


> General Classification



So when they talk about teams going for the GC what does it mean?


----------



## lyn1 (14 Sep 2012)

Hacienda71 said:


> I kind of like seeing* the domestic guys like Russ Downing and Kristian House taking it to the international superstars in the sprints and KOMs.*
> I was suprised to see Wiggins actually cycle back down the course to get Cav rather than just waiting for him to arrive (it wasn't shown on the highlights) I hadn't seen that happen before.


 
But with respect they are not doing that!
No criticism of those involved but the sprints (Pete Williams) and Mountains (Kristian House) jerseys have been uncontested. None of the big teams have shown any interest. I can't remember when either of those jerseys last saw anyone compete..probably day 2.

Maybe it's because of the 6 rider limit and the fact some big teams were down to 4 or 5 very early. As they have GC pretentions they cannot contest the secondary jerseys. In contrast teams with no GC contenders (all the Brit conti teams bar Endura and An Post) might as well pick something up as they are not at a level to shape the race, so are allowed to go in breaks that will inevitably be caught, but can at least shovel up points. So what is happening is that those jerseys can be gained by performing at a level below Premier Calendar quality, because at least there, they had Endura to beat. It was harder to get a sprint or mountains jersey in the Tour Doon Hame Premier than here.


----------



## Rob3rt (14 Sep 2012)

Andrew_Culture said:


> So when they talk about teams going for the GC what does it mean?


 
Winning overall.


----------



## rich p (14 Sep 2012)

lyn1 said:


> But with respect they are not doing that!
> No criticism of those involved but the sprints (Pete Williams) and Mountains (Kristian House) jerseys have been uncontested. None of the big teams have shown any interest. I can't remember when either of those jerseys last saw anyone compete..probably day 2.
> 
> Maybe it's because of the 6 rider limit and the fact some big teams were down to 4 or 5 very early. As they have GC pretentions they cannot contest the secondary jerseys. In contrast teams with no GC contenders (all the Brit conti teams bar Endura and An Post) might as well pick something up as they are not at a level to shape the race, so are allowed to go in breaks that will inevitably be caught, but can at least shovel up points. So what is happening is that those jerseys can be gained by performing at a level below Premier Calendar quality, because at least there, they had Endura to beat. It was harder to get a sprint or mountains jersey in the Tour Doon Hame Premier than here.


 This is true. They're usually a sideshow but an entertaining one at least. remember JTL last year? It's a shame because it can enliven a dull day.


----------



## thom (14 Sep 2012)

Andrew_Culture said:


> So when they talk about teams going for the GC what does it mean?


It means they have a rider and team capable of winning the GC (ie. finish the entire race in the shortest time), meaning the team will execute tactics to protect their GC guy from unnecessary work, create opportunities for him to exploit his strengths relative to the rest of the field (like JTL today making a break on the hilly section to the end) and counteract efforts from other teams to attack their rider.
Usually the whole team will be involved in the tactics - the GC rider would not be able to win on their own.
Other teams might focus on winning flat sprint stages and have riders capable of a lead out train for a speed merchant to do 150m solo work at the end, or they may look to all-round riders to get in breakaways and try to win KOM points and indeed stages by holding off the peloton against the odds.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (14 Sep 2012)

thom said:


> It means they have a rider and team capable of winning the GC (ie. finish the entire race in the shortest time), meaning the team will execute tactics to protect their GC guy from unnecessary work, create opportunities for him to exploit his strengths relative to the rest of the field (like JTL today making a break on the hilly section to the end) and counteract efforts from other teams to attack their rider.
> Usually the whole team will be involved in the tactics - the GC rider would not be able to win on their own.
> Other teams might focus on winning flat sprint stages and have riders capable of a lead out train for a speed merchant to do 150m solo work at the end, or they may look to all-round riders to get in breakaways and try to win KOM points and indeed stages by holding off the peloton against the odds.



Thank you very much indeed.


----------



## tigger (14 Sep 2012)

Edmundson looked pretty handy in the highlights. Good to see him have a go


----------



## Andrew_Culture (14 Sep 2012)

I really enjoyed today's stage.


----------



## Basil.B (14 Sep 2012)

After watching the Vuelta, I'm finding the TOB a bit dull!


----------



## thom (15 Sep 2012)

Hacienda71 said:


> I was suprised to see Wiggins actually cycle back down the course to get Cav rather than just waiting for him to arrive (it wasn't shown on the highlights) I hadn't seen that happen before.


Did he really do that ?! Bonkers - I thought that was specifically banned. I thought even if your team mate was punctured 10m behind you, you were supposed to dismount and walk back. Maybe it's different if you have sideburns.


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (15 Sep 2012)

My admiration for wiggins has gone down a notch on this TOB.
His cannot care attitude is not pleasing but i do wish him well from his "stomach bug".
Anyway thanks to the lesser well known riders for still making the TOB enjoyable.


----------



## Slaav (15 Sep 2012)

Please have nobody take offence but when someone asks;

"What is GC?" or "What does GC mean?" etc, I am not sure simply stating 'General Classification' is an appropriate answer 

OK, further down, it was explained fully but a newbie asking the question 'may' be slightly put off by a flippant or short answer - thought we were all inclusive?

And apologies if I am being a little precious on this 

On the ToB, I too am slightly perplexed by Sky's attitude to the race? Are they there to parade or race? Luke Rowe appears that he could have won the damn thing! Imagine that, 2nd Pro season and winning the ToB? (Watched Road to Glory last night - think my facts are correct) and Cav could easily have mopped up 4 stages by now.

Sky really could have dominated the race and showcased GB cycling at a level unseen in Britain. Now that would have been a coup surely?

Or just not worth bothering about? And I was amazed that Wiggo went BACK fro Cav? Why? If Cav isnt even trying (yes, I know....) then why send Wiggo back as a Domestique and then not even try to drag him up again as they did in the Tour?

Oh well; still watching!


----------



## rich p (15 Sep 2012)

thom said:


> Did he really do that ?! Bonkers - I thought that was specifically banned. I thought even if your team mate was punctured 10m behind you, you were supposed to dismount and walk back. Maybe it's different if you have sideburns.


 He only went back about 10metres Thom and then spun round again, chatting to the motocam guy. All a bit odd.


----------



## rich p (15 Sep 2012)

Slaav said:


> Please have nobody take offence but when someone asks;
> 
> "What is GC?" or "What does GC mean?" etc, I am not sure simply stating 'General Classification' is an appropriate answer
> 
> ...


 Yeah, you are One person explained what GC meant and someone else explained what General Classification meant!
No, I'm not offended


----------



## thom (15 Sep 2012)

rich p said:


> He only went back about 10metres Thom and then spun round again, chatting to the motocam guy. All a bit odd.


That's outrageous rich p, I think I'm going to complain. Strip him of his TdF title !


----------



## rich p (15 Sep 2012)

thom said:


> That's outrageous rich p, I think I'm going to complain. Strip him of his TdF title !


On reflection, he may have been looking for a discreet spot to relieve himself due to his stomach bug


----------



## thom (15 Sep 2012)

rich p said:


> On reflection, he may have been looking for a discreet spot to relieve himself due to his stomach bug


Hang on, that would mean that there is a perfectly acceptable reason for him not giving 110% that day, not winning the whole thing in one fell swoop and being knighted with those golden sideburns in Caerphilly Castle.


----------



## Noodley (15 Sep 2012)

User said:


> I've always thought even when a stage race was as good as won, riders still rode for GC, ie top 10 finish,


 
That's only if your name is Nico Roach


----------



## rich p (15 Sep 2012)

Noodley said:


> That's only if your name is Nico Roach


Roach sounds either a bit fishy or on the ganja 

Anyone know who the Irish commentator is giving us a break from Uncle Hugh ?


----------



## Bobario (15 Sep 2012)

The cynic in me is starting to think that Wiggo and the Manx Missile only put their names to this race for publicity. I thought the Spanish had set up the Vuelta to suit Contador with all the mountain finishes, they even extended a mountain to make it suit the climbers better. I was sure the ToB was set up so Cav could win it. But neither of them seem to be really trying.


----------



## Noodley (15 Sep 2012)

rich p said:


> Anyone know who the Irish commentator is giving us a break from Uncle Hugh ?


 
Daniel Queally I think.

And I enjoyed today's stage. Good racing, good scenery, no Hugh Porter, large crowds, nice weather, did I mention no Hugh Porter?, and a decent route.


----------



## Basil.B (15 Sep 2012)

Have to agree, good stage today, great scenery, weather perfect.
Good to see Basso and Sanchez riding well.
I missed Hugh Porter, where was he today?


----------



## Noodley (15 Sep 2012)

Basil.B said:


> I missed Hugh Porter, where was he today?


 
They have sent him to commentate at the world championships, so we'll have no idea who the riders are, what the tactics being used are or what lap they are on.


----------



## thom (15 Sep 2012)

Noodley said:


> They have sent him to commentate at the world championships, so we'll have no idea who the riders are, what the tactics being used are or what lap they are on.


But Noodley, we're used to you filling that role on CC.


----------



## Noodley (15 Sep 2012)

thom said:


> But Noodley, we're used to you filling that role on CC.


 Fair enough, you'll be ok then


----------



## Alan57 (15 Sep 2012)

Went out on Dartmoor today and watched the stage ,excellent. Pic of the peloton with Cav .


----------



## Nearly there (15 Sep 2012)

Wiggins did say from the off that he wasn't there for the GC and having watched todays stage and seeing Cav at the back of the peloton it made me think is cav really that crap on hills?I mean we aren't talking the Alps here


----------



## Noodley (15 Sep 2012)

Yeh, he's really shite on hills. He's never finished any grand tours, or Spring Classics, nor has he won Milan-San Remo. Totally useless that lad, he'll never make it.


----------



## tigger (15 Sep 2012)

Noodley said:


> Yeh, he's really s***e on hills. He's never finished any grand tours, or Spring Classics, nor has he won Milan-San Remo. Totally useless that lad, he'll never make it.



This is the wrong thread for that kind of negativity!


----------



## Scoosh (15 Sep 2012)

rich p said:


> Anyone know who the Irish commentator is giving us a break from Uncle Hugh ?





Noodley said:


> Daniel Queally


That'd be Declan Quigley you're tryin to spel rite


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (15 Sep 2012)

tigger said:


> This is the wrong thread for that kind of negativity!


Yea, say no to negativity!

Great racing today, great scenery, great crowds.


----------



## Noodley (15 Sep 2012)

Scoosh said:


> That'd be Declan Quigley you're tryin to spel rite


 
Nope, nothing wrong with my spelling - Daniel. I just got his name wrong.


----------



## thom (15 Sep 2012)

JTL to be unveiled tomorrow as a SKY rider for next season !

Re the negativity, I also just don't get the negativity. What has Cav done wrong apart from come second in one of the sprint finishes ? You can hardly blame him for the crash on the first stage. Sky's record in the first 4 days is 3 wins and a second. 
Cav physiology is not that of a pure climber, he's never going to win on real lumpy stages of an inconsequential race for his team. He's paid to win sprint finishes. I would wager on him doing well tomorrow if it ends up a bunch sprint.

I might have expressed this sentiment with irony but Noodley was quicker to the draw.


----------



## Noodley (15 Sep 2012)

thom said:


> I might have expressed this sentiment with irony but Noodley was quicker to the draw.


----------



## tigger (15 Sep 2012)

Nearly there said:


> Wiggins did say from the off that he wasn't there for the GC and having watched todays stage and seeing Cav at the back of the peloton it made me think is cav really that crap on hills?I mean we aren't talking the Alps here



In Cav's defence this wasn't a stage that suits him so It makes good sense that he keeps his powder dry


----------



## thom (15 Sep 2012)

Noodley said:


>


The irony is, it was probably sarcasm, not irony. My bad...


----------



## ColinJ (16 Sep 2012)

I'm playing catch up on ITV Player and they seem to have lost Friday's stage! Thursday's and Saturday's are there, but not the Welsh stage, which I was looking forward to watching. Was there a technical problem with coverage on Friday, or can anyone link to coverage elsewhere of that stage - ta!


----------



## Peteaud (16 Sep 2012)

A few pics of yesterday at Dartmoor


----------



## RecordAceFromNew (16 Sep 2012)

Wot? The main bunch got caught by a level crossing and had to wait for the train to pass?!! Who designed that course?


----------



## Flying_Monkey (16 Sep 2012)

RecordAceFromNew said:


> Wot? The main bunch got caught by a level crossing and had to wait for the train to pass?!! Who designed that course?


 
That happens quite regularly in the Spring Classics. It's something you have to put up with in small crowded countries with half-decent public transport.


----------



## ColinJ (16 Sep 2012)

RecordAceFromNew said:


> Wot? The main bunch got caught by a level crossing and had to wait for the train to pass?!! Who designed that course?


It happens!

I think it was Paris Roubaix a few years ago when the same thing happened to the breakaway, and they rode round the barriers a few seconds before the train shot past. The riders involved were disqualified for that.

Here it is ...


----------



## ColinJ (16 Sep 2012)

ColinJ said:


> I'm playing catch up on ITV Player and they seem to have lost Friday's stage! Thursday's and Saturday's are there, but not the Welsh stage, which I was looking forward to watching.


I sent an email to alert them to the problem and got an automated reply saying that they would look into it *within 72 hours*! 

I could watch yesterday's stage now, but I'd rather watch them in the correct order!


----------



## iLB (16 Sep 2012)

Bobridge trying to pull a Cancellara.


----------



## thom (16 Sep 2012)

Nice one Cav. Winning his final race in the World Champ's Jersey.
Class.


----------



## iLB (16 Sep 2012)

thom said:


> Nice one Cav. Winning his final race in the World Champ's Jersey.
> Class.


 
but is he truly great?


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (16 Sep 2012)

Powered up to the finish. Nice win Cav. 
Well done JTL. Eased it. 
Nice wee tour.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (16 Sep 2012)

I really enjoyed those last few miles!


----------



## Andrew_Culture (16 Sep 2012)

The slow motion replay of Cav's final sprint shows just how much his bike was counting on the cobbles, his chain looked all over the place!


----------



## Nearly there (16 Sep 2012)

Very determined victory well done cav


----------



## jdtate101 (16 Sep 2012)

I'm sure Cav was saving himself over the last few days for this chance. One last victory in the Rainbow. Makes a bit of sense of his last few days riding, nice one fella.


----------



## raindog (16 Sep 2012)

Couldn't watch today as I was grilling fish in the garden, but I'm chuffed for JTL - crowns a great season. 
Last win for cav in the rainbow - he's done the jersey proud.


----------



## ianrauk (16 Sep 2012)

At Ranmore today...


----------



## Scoosh (16 Sep 2012)

I've watched many of the stages 'live' on the telly - yet not seen a single CycleChat jersey at the roadside. 

I guess they must have been hidden under the thermals  , rain-jackets  etc 

A good race, amazing crowds, first British winner and Cav winning his final race in the rainbow jersey. 

[was it a 'fix' ??? ]


----------



## Scoosh (16 Sep 2012)

Andrew_Culture said:


> The slow motion replay of Cav's final sprint shows just how much his bike was counting on the cobbles, his chain looked all over the place!


Did you see how much Russell Downing's bike was jumping around on the cobbles ? I reckon he must have lost lots of traction in his final 20-30 metres. He seemed to be pulling the bike around, as opposed to letting the bike stay still under him.


----------



## laurence (16 Sep 2012)

i was at the 100m sign and Cav came past so fast i didn't see him! only realised who it was when i looked up the hill and saw the rainbow bands.

i can been seen on the coverage... one of the advantages of wearing an Euskaltel cap is it shows up well.

really great day on the High Street. the hill climb competition was fun and the crowds were huge. i arrived just after 11am and couldn't get near the barriers after 100m.


----------



## festival (16 Sep 2012)

I would love to write something profound about how this years ToB has been a microcosm of the development in the growth of cycle racing in the UK, not to mention the TdF, Olympics etc etc, but being out on the road, watching todays stage and then watching hi lights tonight of the race on roads I have raced and ridden for leisure on over many years has left me a bit emotional (again)
I was with a mate who rode for GB many years ago and he reminded me of when I used to ask if I could have one of his GB jerseys, I remembered him saying at the time, "your joking, they gave us 2 jerseys for a 5 day race, use your own shorts etc, gave us some dodgy tubs to use on our own wheels and never had enough to eat etc". "And we had to give the jerseys back when the race was over", how times have changed, thank God.
Bloody marvelous .


----------



## Basil.B (16 Sep 2012)

Good show all round! 
At first I thought TOB was a bit on the dull side. But have really enjoyed the last couple of days racing.
Well done JTL and Cav.


----------



## rliu (16 Sep 2012)

Was at the start in Reigate today about 500m from the start line and impressive crowds there. Was thinking of going to the start line for the rider registration/pre-race interviews but was about 15-20 mins before the start when I got there so didn't want to wander around too much looking for a spot. Anyone else been there for the pre-race activities? Would like to hear thoughts on if they are worth turning up for in future.


----------



## iLB (16 Sep 2012)

Most importantly though, did anyone else hear the commentator say that he thought team net app had blown their load?


----------



## Andrew_Culture (16 Sep 2012)

iLB said:


> Most importantly though, did anyone else hear the commentator say that he thought team net app had blown their load?



Yes! It wasn't the only fmar moment by far!


----------



## Bollo (16 Sep 2012)

The family Bollo made a day of it, but by the time we'd worked through passport control on the Surrey-Hampshire border at about 2pm, we could only get to the barrier at the 350m mark, right at the point where the cobbles started. It turned out to be a good spot, as you could see all the way back to the final bend before the bridge and a fair way up the high street to the finish. By the time it kicked off at 4pm, the crowds were five deep. Here are some photos. Sorry if they're sh1te, but I didn't want to watch the finish through a camera.




New doping side-effects revealed.





Knees way in front?





Cav blasting out of shot. He kicked just before the cobbles and I wish I'd caught his expression. Pure aggression.






House enjoys the view from the back





Bernie Eisel - we could hear him ask the moto-rider who'd won. Why can you not buy a Bernie t-shirt? Why?


----------



## benb (16 Sep 2012)

I was in Guildford today, and it was a great day out. Fantastic atmosphere, and so rammed!


----------



## srw (16 Sep 2012)




----------



## Alan57 (16 Sep 2012)

I`ve watched all the stages on T.V and went out to watch Stage 7 live near my home . It`s been great as well as seeing the crowds and lots of other cyclists out on the live stage I watched. The downside of being out in the event was seeing all those different bikes that I now want sooooo badly, bike porn at it`s best.


----------



## laurence (16 Sep 2012)

some shots of Cav that the cameras captured - all i saw was a flash




IMGP0666 by laurencea, on Flickr

this was using a very wide angle lens... held with my right hand at barrier height and finger on the shutter




IMGP0667 by laurencea, on Flickr

and there he was, gone.

this was from the other camera using an 18-55 zoomed out wide, held in my left hand, just above the other camera and pointed up the hill.




IMGP2659 by laurencea, on Flickr

clearly my timing was a tad off!

as i couldn't see Cav coming, he was right against the barriers, i just pressed the shutters on both cameras - whilst shouting allez and gora a lot. i only saw the photos when i got home and put them on Flickr


----------



## Crosstrailer (17 Sep 2012)

I saw the finish but not the presentations due to guests, did Jonathan Tiernan-Locke manage to crack his face on the podium, if only for a fleeting second ?


----------



## perplexed (17 Sep 2012)

I liked the team in Orange...

I think they're called Ooooooo ska til Oooooo ska die...


----------



## Alan57 (17 Sep 2012)

perplexed said:


> I liked the team in Orange...
> 
> I think they're called Ooooooo ska til Oooooo ska die...


 
Wasn`t that a Beatles song ?


----------



## jdtate101 (17 Sep 2012)

perplexed said:


> I liked the team in Orange...
> 
> I think they're called Ooooooo ska til Oooooo ska die...


 
Otherwise known as 'that spanish lot' or 'the amigos'.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (17 Sep 2012)

jdtate101 said:


> Otherwise known as 'that spanish lot' or 'the amigos'.


 
Basque, I think you'll find... that's the whole point.


----------



## laurence (17 Sep 2012)

perplexed said:


> I liked the team in Orange...
> 
> I think they're called Ooooooo ska til Oooooo ska die...


 
*Euskaltel* (Basue telecoms company) *Euskadi* (Basque name for Basques). i have been a fan of the team for many years and was sporting one of theit t-shirts and caps at the finale... the orange hat can be seen in the tv footage just before the 100m sign.


----------



## kedab (17 Sep 2012)

ooh you lucky lot - i was at work for almost the entire tour - the closest they got to my neck of the woods was the 1st day - watching it on the roger though, did i notice they had a different commentator by the end of the race? the guy they had for the first few days was awful - no doubt a good commentator when he actually knows and feels comfortable with the sport he's chatting about but cycling was not his bag...he was annoying me, massively.


----------



## siadwell (17 Sep 2012)

rliu said:


> Was at the start in Reigate today about 500m from the start line and impressive crowds there. Was thinking of going to the start line for the rider registration/pre-race interviews but was about 15-20 mins before the start when I got there so didn't want to wander around too much looking for a spot. Anyone else been there for the pre-race activities? Would like to hear thoughts on if they are worth turning up for in future.


 
I was supposed to be a volunteer marshal but they were rather overmanned, so a bunch of us were given a job standing in a line to reserve a corner of the parking area for the Sky convoy. I told my wife what was going on so she managed to be at the front at the barriers with the kids, who were chuffed to get their hats signed by the team (and Dave Brailsford) and my wife took a great close-up of Cav.

In contrast, most of the other teams were left to their own devices and it was easy to get up close to bikes and riders. The riders were mingling with the crowd as they went to sign on and I even saw one of them fetching a round of coffees. I nearly asked one of the Vacansoleil riders for an autograph, but then realised he was a fanboy in full kit and with the same bike as me!


----------



## rliu (17 Sep 2012)

siadwell said:


> I was supposed to be a volunteer marshal but they were rather overmanned, so a bunch of us were given a job standing in a line to reserve a corner of the parking area for the Sky convoy. I told my wife what was going on so she managed to be at the front at the barriers with the kids, who were chuffed to get their hats signed by the team (and Dave Brailsford) and my wife took a great close-up of Cav.
> 
> In contrast, most of the other teams were left to their own devices and it was easy to get up close to bikes and riders. The riders were mingling with the crowd as they went to sign on and I even saw one of them fetching a round of coffees. I nearly asked one of the Vacansoleil riders for an autograph, but then realised he was a fanboy in full kit and with the same bike as me!


 
What were the crowd numbers like in the park?


----------



## srw (17 Sep 2012)

It was the same at the end - a large crowd of people around the Sky bus (which had been parked up on its own in a side street), and almost nothing at all around the other buses and vans.


----------



## RoyPSB (17 Sep 2012)

Arrived in Guildford a bit late but managed to get a spot on the barriers about 30yds past the finish line, directly opposite the commentary portakabin. Really enjoyed it. Could not move for about 30 minutes after the finish - it was literally not possible to leave our positions until they opened up the barriers. A bit dangerous actually!

Would like to have got there a bit earlier to get a better spot on the barriers. Some of those people must have held their spots there for several hours!


----------



## siadwell (17 Sep 2012)

rliu said:


> What were the crowd numbers like in the park?


Have a look at the ITV4 highlights programme on ITV player. It's got some good shots showing the crowds in the bit around the start line.
I spent all my time in the parking area and it was crowded, but people were still able to move about.


----------



## siadwell (17 Sep 2012)

RoyPSB said:


> Arrived in Guildford a bit late but managed to get a spot on the barriers about 30yds past the finish line, directly opposite the commentary portakabin. Really enjoyed it. Could not move for about 30 minutes after the finish - it was literally not possible to leave our positions until they opened up the barriers. A bit dangerous actually!
> 
> Would like to have got there a bit earlier to get a better spot on the barriers. Some of those people must have held their spots there for several hours!


A colleague of mine managed to do Reigate, a roundabout somewhere in the middle of the course and then the finish. She said that a lot of people had staked their places for the first pass through Guildford and were camped out for a couple of hours waiting for the finish. She still managed to get a place 120m from the finishing line (by the deviation, where one of the team vehicles got stuck!) and has a great photo of Cav with his sprint face on.


----------



## laurence (17 Sep 2012)

RoyPSB said:


> Arrived in Guildford a bit late but managed to get a spot on the barriers about 30yds past the finish line, directly opposite the commentary portakabin. Really enjoyed it. Could not move for about 30 minutes after the finish - it was literally not possible to leave our positions until they opened up the barriers. A bit dangerous actually!
> 
> Would like to have got there a bit earlier to get a better spot on the barriers. *Some of those people must have held their spots there for several hours*!


 
i was in the same spot for 5 hours, just before the 100m sign. there was no free space beyond that at 11.15. by the time i cleared the crowds and bottlenecks, most of the team buses were going. Sky were still there and Cav walked out through the crowd with his girlfriend and kids.

Dave Brailsford was being mobbed at the end, after the buses had gone. great to see that.


----------



## rvw (17 Sep 2012)

RoyPSB said:


> Arrived in Guildford a bit late but managed to get a spot on the barriers about 30yds past the finish line, directly opposite the commentary portakabin. Really enjoyed it. Could not move for about 30 minutes after the finish - it was literally not possible to leave our positions until they opened up the barriers. A bit dangerous actually!
> 
> Would like to have got there a bit earlier to get a better spot on the barriers. Some of those people must have held their spots there for several hours!


We were also in place for something just over 5 hours. TBH the only reason we got a spot so close was luck - having arrived just after 11am, I found a tiny* gap on the barriers and stuck there. SRW and my brother in law and nephew had to stay behind (well, I'm the shortest!)

*Tiny, as in just room for me, when I got there. By the end, three other bodies - thankfully short, slim girls - had wangled their way into the same space!


----------



## Trail Child (17 Sep 2012)

Thank you for all the pictures and personal stories. Canadian TV only showed two stages in my region so it was great to see & hear all of it from you!


----------



## iLB (17 Sep 2012)

View: http://vimeo.com/49299546


----------



## oldroadman (17 Sep 2012)

The whole tour was great for specator numbers. It was difficult to get in to the starts, and even tougher escaping from the finish areas. I know, as I was one of the lucky people who work on the tour. If anyone thinks it's a holiday, think again, but you are with people you have known for years, working hard for long hours, and the camaraderie is great. You get home tired after 9 days away but having seen all the racing (can't say what the job was, but a well placed one). It's still easier than a three week tour, anyway!


----------



## Flying_Monkey (17 Sep 2012)

oldroadman said:


> can't say what the job was, but a well placed one


 
All I can say is that you certainly scrub up nice and the blonde wig takes years off...


----------



## Peteaud (17 Sep 2012)

oldroadman said:


> The whole tour was great for specator numbers. It was difficult to get in to the starts, and even tougher escaping from the finish areas. I know, as I was one of the lucky people who work on the tour. If anyone thinks it's a holiday, think again, but you are with people you have known for years, working hard for long hours, and the camaraderie is great. You get home tired after 9 days away but having seen all the racing (can't say what the job was, but a well placed one). It's still easier than a three week tour, anyway!


 
Are you Cav 

He was well placed


----------



## ColinJ (17 Sep 2012)

I contacted ITV support about the fact that they had forgotten to put Friday's stage of the ToB up on ITV Player. I just got an email back apologising for the omission. The replay is now available on the site.

No, no, you don't have to all thank me at once!


----------



## Bollo (17 Sep 2012)

oldroadman said:


> The whole tour was great for specator numbers. It was difficult to get in to the starts, and even tougher escaping from the finish areas. I know, as I was one of the lucky people who work on the tour. If anyone thinks it's a holiday, think again, but you are with people you have known for years, working hard for long hours, and the camaraderie is great. You get home tired after 9 days away but having seen all the racing (can't say what the job was, but a well placed one). It's still easier than a three week tour, anyway!


You are the Skoda Yeti and I claim my 5 pounds.


----------



## laurence (17 Sep 2012)

Bollo said:


> You are the Skoda Yeti and I claim my 5 pounds.


 



IMGP2645 by laurencea, on Flickr


----------



## Nearly there (19 Sep 2012)

*Cycling Weekly* ‏@*cyclingweekly*
Spanish rider Victor Cabedo, who rode in the Tour of Britain last week, has died after being hit by a vehicle whilst out training


He won stage 7 I think


----------



## tigger (19 Sep 2012)

Thats tragic news


----------



## laurence (19 Sep 2012)

Nearly there said:


> *Cycling Weekly* ‏@*cyclingweekly*
> Spanish rider Victor Cabedo, who rode in the Tour of Britain last week, has died after being hit by a vehicle whilst out training
> 
> 
> He won stage 7 I think


 
Victor pulled out early on with illness, Urtusan won stage 7.

tragic news for my favourite team.


----------



## Dayvo (19 Sep 2012)

oldroadman said:


> can't say what the job was, but a well placed one !


 
You weren't the bloke doing the Ted Rogers 3-2-1 - rock paper scissors at the start, were you?


----------



## oldroadman (19 Sep 2012)

laurence said:


> IMGP2645 by laurencea, on Flickr


 
Much as I would like to send you a fiver......


----------



## oldroadman (19 Sep 2012)

Flying_Monkey said:


> All I can say is that you certainly scrub up nice and the blonde wig takes years off...


 
Thanks, the cleavage thing was a bit difficult, but leg shaving no problem!


----------



## johnr (20 Sep 2012)

ColinJ said:


> I contacted ITV support about the fact that they had forgotten to put Friday's stage of the ToB up on ITV Player. I just got an email back apologising for the omission. The replay is now available on the site.
> 
> No, no, you don't have to all thank me at once!


 TA


----------



## gb901 (21 Sep 2012)

AndyRM said:


> Apologies if this has already been brought up, but my quick search didn't yield any results.
> 
> I'm looking forward to it this year, mostly because it's the first time I'll ever have gone to see a professional race. Disappointed that the North East was omitted, but I'm taking the train over to see the beginning of the Carlisle stage next Wednesday with my wife..
> 
> My question is more about spectating than anything else: are there any sort of 'rules'? As I understand it, they set off fairly close to the station, so can we just rock up and stand where we want? And do you have to pay for the privilege? I am guessing the answers are 'Yes' and 'No', but any advice would be much appreciated!


very exciting with some fantastic ccrashes - far better than F1 imo!


----------



## raindog (21 Sep 2012)

gb901 said:


> very exciting with some fantastic ccrashes - far better than F1 imo!


You like watching riders crash?


----------



## AndyRM (21 Sep 2012)

I'd agree that it was exciting, and better than F1, but not that crashes are 'fantastic'. Never good to see a cyclist hitting the deck. 

I'll have to get my pictures sorted and uploaded!


----------



## gb901 (21 Sep 2012)

"fantastic" was probably a bad choice of word?


----------



## gb901 (21 Sep 2012)

The pot hole marked roads werent particularly a good advertisement for british roads though!


----------



## rich p (21 Sep 2012)

gb901 said:


> "fantastic" was probably a bad choice of word?


 try " regrettable"


----------



## gb901 (21 Sep 2012)

It added to the overall event and afterall they are professionals


----------



## rich p (21 Sep 2012)

gb901 said:


> It added to the overall event and afterall they are professionals


 True, nothing like a broken collar bone or pelvis to spice a race up.
Wouter Weylandt's widow may not agree with what 'adds to the overall event'


----------



## gb901 (21 Sep 2012)

cyclings can now be a dangerous sport as evidenced by the sad death of the 23yo spanish rider only the other day!


----------



## oldroadman (21 Sep 2012)

gb901 said:


> The pot hole marked roads werent particularly a good advertisement for british roads though!


 
Anyone who has raced in Belgium, Portugal, and certain east european countries does not worry too much about a few little holes in the road. Much more concerned to get the technical bits right on descents, because that's where a crash can really hurt. For instance, dropping in to Dartmouth in the last 2km of stage 7, speed 105km/hr (about 65 in old money). Best to stay nice an upright!


----------



## oldroadman (21 Sep 2012)

rich p said:


> True, nothing like a broken collar bone or pelvis to spice a race up.
> *Wouter Weylandt's widow may not agree with what 'adds to the overall event'*


 
QUITE.


----------



## rich p (21 Sep 2012)

gb901 said:


> cyclings can now be a dangerous sport as evidenced by the sad death of the 23yo spanish rider only the other day!


 cyclings? FFS!


----------



## thom (24 Sep 2012)

View: http://vimeo.com/50054864


I bet oldroadman is in there somewhere ;-)


----------



## oldroadman (24 Sep 2012)

thom said:


> View: http://vimeo.com/50054864
> 
> 
> I bet oldroadman is in there somewhere ;-)



No blokes old enough in there...I might be somewhere nearby, though :-)


----------

